# Jock's Cutting Cycle 2004!



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Hey fellas

Well the time is upon me again, it's been two years since I last attempted to lose fat but I'm going to attempt a cutting cycle!

*My Stats*

Height: 5'8"

Weight: 182lbs

Bodyfat: 18%

*Measurements*

Chest: 42"

Arms: 15"

Legs: 25"

Waist: 35"

*Goals*

1) 14% Bodyfat

2) A minimal loss in muscle mass

*Cutting Cycle*

Weeks 1-8: 100mg Test Propionate EOD

Weeks 1-8: 75mg Trenbolone Acetate EOD

Weeks 2-8: T3 Taper

(Clen and ECA will be cycled every 2 weeks to prevent receptor downregulation)

*Cardio*

Will be performed four times a week, I will do a mixture of HIIT and steady-state cardio.

HIIT will be Bill-Phillips' Body-For-Life cardio workout and steady-state will consist of 30mins on a treadmill at 60-75% of MHR (maximum heart rate)

*Diet*

2,500kcals per day

60% Protein

20% Carbs

20% Fat

OR

375g of Protein per day

125g Carbs per day

56g Fat per day

I'm currently finalising my diet but it will be extremley clean, made up of lean meats, vegetables and fruit. I will drink 4 litres of water a day. (I will post diet asap)

*Supplementation*

Whey

Glutamine

ALA

Milk Thistle

Cranberry Juice

Cheers, Jock


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Does your sock drawer look this well laid out?


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

what are doing for carbs on workout days??

will you allow yourself extra for post workout?


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

TBH mate. with what youve mentioned there, your goals are very easy to hit!!!! aslong as you stick to what youve said, i really would imagine you to be closer to 9-11%

cals might need a boost though, just on fats


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

That should work. If you hit a wall and dont lose any more I would back off on the carbs and replace them with some fat.

Or you could up the cardio

You will lose on that just fine.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

> what are doing for carbs on workout days??
> 
> will you allow yourself extra for post workout?


Post-workout carbs will consist of 50g of Maltodextrin, I may allow myself more carbs on workout days but I haven't finalised anything yet.

Diet will be up asap.

I'm thinking that the thyroid will slow down the production of T3 after about the first 2 weeks, which is when I will introduce the synthetic T3.

I may back off with the carbs a bit, but like most things I will see how I get on in the initial dieting period.

My main concern is muscle preservation rather than fat-loss, but I would like to be in better shape by the time the cycle is over.

Cheers, Jock


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

keep some proviron on hand matey... otherwise looks good.. id also get some glucose in PWO.. I'd go 70-100g total.. split 50/50. My mate who's a pro does 70g pwo even during comp diet..


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks for the input mate, have got Proviron and I may use it at 25-50mg a day depending on how much water bloat I get, Nolva is on hand also.

Been researching PWO carbs and a lot of guys seem to think that a 1:1 carbs/protein ratio is more than adequate.

Seems to be a lot of differing opinions on PWO carb amounts.

Cheers, Jock


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

yeah, your right there.. there are many opinions.. just a matter of seeing what is right for you. But if you use 50, i would still split it 50/50.. IMO you need some glucose in there asap.. 

as for proviron, i also needed it as tren gave me some sore nips, and i knew it wasnt from the test as i was using hardly any, so prov sorted that out.. also some people get c0ck problems and that helps!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey bro with the T3 you will have some negetive feedback on the pituitary and I have an article at home to help with the shutdown of the thyroid gland.

It is similar to shutting down of the HPTA with AAS using clomid and nolva but this is for jumpstarting the thyroid.

Problem is if the thyroid shuts down some and when you come off you will be left hypothyroid thus gaining some of the fat back.

Also too much T3 can result in the muscles going catabolic so I have the amounts and the times in the same article and I will post it later.

Flash, I brought the book into work so here you go.

Post-cycle thyroid function was restored fairly quickly with 250 mg of guggal sterone (or 25 mg pure extract) per 50 lbs of bodyweight daily in 4 divided dosages. 3-5 grams of the amino acid tyrosine daily and 1-2 grams of phosphates helps also.

This also worked well during the first week of GH use.

The other issue should be the negative feed-back loop realized from exogenous thyroid hormone use (or abuse). If normal TSH production was not restored post-cycle, reported bodybuilding progress came to a stand still.

The higher and longer the exogenous dosage, the worse or more powerful the negative feed-back loop.


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

good luck jock, you know what results ive made on this stuff. so hopefully you will as well. I thought the best i would get was muscle preservation, i think youll be surprised just what you will actually gain using that stuff!


----------

